# zarkocabarkapa's stats??



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

what do uthink hell average in his rookie season?


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

8ppg and 4 rpg seem's like a reasonable expectation. He will see time at back up sf, pf, and center against certain lineup's, so time shouldn't be a big concern.


----------



## emerica2k2 (Aug 3, 2003)

im hoping for something like 10ppg/5rpg .


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I think it will be closer to 3.5 ppg / 2 rpg. He will get very few minutes and most of them will be in garbage time.

I have nothing against Zarko, but his is a terrible situation to be in if he wants any playing time. He is stuck behind Shawn Marion, and his backup, Casey Jacobsen, at SF, and he is stuck behind Amare Stoudemire and his backup, Bo Outlaw, at PF. At this point, I don't believe Zarko is better than any of those four guys. Even players that had as good a summer league as he did do not just come into the NBA and get major minutes on a team as good as the Suns.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Zarko will take some of Casey's minutes this year because a) Casey isn't a small forward and b) Casey sucks. He played way more than he should have as a result of injuries, and his production is pathetic, to put it nicely. He is a nice situational player to have, but he shouldn't get a lot of minutes, period.

It's really hard to gauge how many minutes Zarko is going to get, because Amare and Marion should be getting 40 mins a night each, then you have to factor in that Googs will be healthy along with Outlaw. We also resigned Scott, but I doubt he will see floor time unless someone gets hurt. 

The thing to remember about Zarko is that he's not like a Darko or a Tskitishvili who is young and inexperienced. Zarko is already 22, and could be ready to contribute sooner than we expect. Or, he could fail to adapt to NBA life, overcome the language barrier, and fail miserably..

Too hard to tell.. I hope he gets some minutes, because like Outlaw he will bring energy and some valuable intangibles off the bench.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Zarko will likely get at least 20mpg+.

He is 7' we will use Marbury, Johnson, Marion, Amare, Zarko lineup very often.

Worst case is probably 8ppg 3.5.rpg 1.0apg but based on his pro experience and great summer league it should be better.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

While I don't think his that will be THAT low, I think ArtestFan is closer than most of the other posts. I see something along the lines of 8/4/2 being what he'll get, and I can't imagine much higher than that (though I can imagine slightly lower).


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> I think Zarko will take some of Casey's minutes this year because a) Casey isn't a small forward and b) Casey sucks. He played way more than he should have as a result of injuries, and his production is pathetic, to put it nicely. He is a nice situational player to have, but he shouldn't get a lot of minutes, period.
> 
> It's really hard to gauge how many minutes Zarko is going to get, because Amare and Marion should be getting 40 mins a night each, then you have to factor in that Googs will be healthy along with Outlaw. We also resigned Scott, but I doubt he will see floor time unless someone gets hurt.
> ...


I would call Casey more of a tweener than a SG, he can play either the two or the three, but since Joe Johnson is the backup SG that means Casey plays SF.

I wouldn't look at Zarko's age as a factor in his favor, either. If Zarko is as good as he's ever going to get -- and calling someone 'NBA-ready' is a euphemism for saying he's as good as he'll every be -- then that is not goot news for Zarko. He certainly isn't that good of a player at this point in time.

For those who think Zarko will get 20+ minutes: If Amare and Marion get 40 minutes each, that leaves 16 minutes TOTAL to be shared by Bo Outlaw, Zarko Cabarkapa, and Casey Jacobsen. If you want to give him 20+ minutes, that means Outlaw and Jacobsen don't play AT ALL and you STILL have to take minutes away from Amare and Marion. Go ahead and make up a minutes chart by position that gives Zarko 20 minutes a game, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Casey is NOT a tweener and he is not a SF.

He is a 6'6 SG who can't defend.

Bo Outlaw will never see much time ahead of Zarko and besides that like I said Zarko will get most of his minutes at center and only little at SF, PF.

People who saw him at RMR compared him to a mixture of Pau Gasol and Peja Stojakovic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Casey is NOT a tweener and he is not a SF.
> 
> He is a 6'6 SG who can't defend.
> ...


Totally agree on Casey, he wasn't the zone buster everyone thought he would be, who know's if he ever will be. 

As for Zarko, we can't say he won't improve even if he is ready to contribute, the guy hasn't played a single game yet, but he is coming into a great situation where he will be coming off the bench as a rookie on a good team and he will be given an opportunity to contribute. He will definitely flash his potential to be a good scorer on this team.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep, we definitely have an abundance of forwards, but if he's good as he's showcased himself to be thus far, he'll find a way to get minutes. And a three-forward lineup is becoming almost the norm among second units.. How many teams have a real center starting these days, let alone a real center as a backup?

I'd say 15 mins a game for Zarko if I had to guess right now.. if there are injuries, possibly more.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> He certainly isn't that good of a player at this point in time.


Where are you getting that info from? He absolutely tore up the summer leagues, playing at least as well as Joe Johnson who is a more than capable player in this league. He has also been a major factor in Europe, playing for one of the top teams and averaging 15pts a game coming off the bench.

And I didn't say he was "NBA ready" (and btw, that CERTAINLY isn't a euphamism for saying they're as good as they'll ever be, that's garbage), I said he wasn't young and inexperienced like Tskitishvili and Darko. He's been playing at the top European level for four years. How does that not help him as far as immediately being able to contribute on a western conference playoff team?


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Zarko will likely get at least 20mpg+.
> 
> He is 7' we will use Marbury, Johnson, Marion, Amare, Zarko lineup very often.
> ...


Damn can't wait until this season starts !


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Zarko's gonna get a lot of minutes for you guys this season, I think he'll play mostly at the center though and eventually will be your starting center. I've chosen him to be one of the top rookies this season, the guys got mad potential but he's ready NOW.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

I think Zarko was a steal. I think he'll be a great addition for you guys. I reckon he'll get around 7-8PPG and 4-5 RPG this year, but he is going to improve way beyond that.


----------

